# R33 GTR clutch



## R33 GTR (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi All,

My clutch is on the way out and was looking for advise on what to replace it with....

My car is not running big power - 371 bhp.

I have been told that the exedy stage 2 or a helix would be good ?


Thanks


----------

